# 03/12/08 on "The RODFATHER"



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hunting season over but no tears!!! Now its FISH ON!!!!:clap:clap:clap

Me, and a couple guys from work (Tom & Doug) went out w/ Tom's brother Rob on his 23 Ft. Proline "The RODFATHER".We finished fueling up and getting ready to hit the water then started double thinking stuff we were missing...Doug had never been out on a big boat so he needed a fishing license and we thought about a few more fishing items needed so to Walmart we go! As we are waiting, I checked my license that I thought was good till the end of the month...oooops it expired the day prior!:banghead Rob's had expired too so 3 outta 4 were saved. Got our stuff and headed to the launch... Was trying to find live bait around Destin Pass and NADA,ZILCH,NOTHING:banghead:banghead:banghead Back to the marina fer some frozen cig's and squid. Got everything we needed and started to head out. Sea's were 1-2 and the sun was warming up. Got to a spot about 20 miles out and was pinging fish left and right all over the water colum:clap Since this was a 1st trip fer Doug, he got the honor of 1st catch (We let him know that that honor also allowed him to be the boat cleaner at the end of the trip:reallycrying) 










He caught a nice Red Snapper.....and his luck was gonna get better.....:clap










He caught the next fish too, which was a small Grouper....but who cares we were catching fish!!!










During the course of the day he also caught an unknown type of ??? (we guessed some kind of Snaper) The fish wasn't on any chart Rob had so I KNOW there are tons of ya'll that know what it is so PLEASE sound off...










When in doubt, throw em' out....Probably a keeper or bait though:banghead

We snagged more Red Snappers and Grouper, and Tom caught a keeper AJat this wreck and then decided to go closer to inshore fer anotherspot and hammered the Mangrove (no pics cause we brought them up 1 after the other), more Groupers, Triggers, andRed Snappers. I cannot believe I did not catch 1 sneaker head!!! I am the Remorah King and we did not catch 1, I guess as theCobia close in and the sharks start coming in thicker...THEY WILL COME:banghead













































































































Weather forecasts advised seas would die out to the end of the day and I'll be dern......Their 1-2 ft. seas were actually 5-6 ft. seas w/ winds coming outta the west:banghead:banghead:banghead We all got a bad case of the wet arse and cold as heck!!! It was a great trip all in all and although we didn't bring but an AJ home, it was way better then being at work or doing them honey do's!!! Thanks Rob and ya'll give him a big WELCOME to the forum as he is now a member!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Very Nice report Jason. It's always nice when it's non-stop action whether they are keepers or not.

As far as the mystery fish: I am not sure, but the closest I could find is this:

<TABLE width=540><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><H1 align=center>JOLTHEAD PORGY</H1>










*Family Sparidae, PORGIES
*_*Calamus bajonado
*__Illustrations and Copyright by Diane Rome Peebles
Il__lustrations are for viewing purposes only. _</TD></TR><TR><TD><HR noShade SIZE=1>*Description:* Generally silvery to brassy, with a bluish cast. Front of head brown, with blue line along lower rim of eye; a whitish stripe below eye, and another between eye and mouth; corner of mouth orange. 

*Where found:* Coastal waters to 45 m (150 ft.)., R.I., Bermuda, and n. Gulf of Mexico to Brazil.

*Size:* To 60 cm (2 ft.) and 3.6 kg (8 lbs.).

*Remarks:* Regarded as a good fish, but may cause ciguatera</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Great report with some neat pics. Thanks Knot a Yacht for the fish I.D. I have been catching a lot of those guys lately and like the rodfather had no clue what it was. Back to the report. I was really interested in the Black {mangrove} snappers you got into. Did they chum up for you? I was fishing the same day and did a lot of chumming but couldn't get anything up but red snapppers. You are sure right about it kicking up. It got plumb nasty in the afternoon. It seems like 99% of the time if you stay out into the afternoon you are going to get that SW seabreeze no matter what the forecast says.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Jon, I think its a match too.....I guess it could be a baitfish fer big boyz?

Wrighttackle, we didn't chum...just hita rocky bottom and reeled up the mangrove/trigger/red/grouper outta the same spot....it was awesome there was such a variety out there in 1 spot. All of them were 8-12 inchers... It took us probably 1.5 -2 hours to come in from 20 miles out....THAT'S FISHING.....


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the report and picsJason. Looks like yall had a lot of fun. I love the name of the boat.


----------



## snapper snatcher (Nov 21, 2007)

looked like a good day out as far as the porgy it tast like trigger fish :clap


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Jason for the intro. :bowdown

I look forward to being a member on this site and meeting all of yall fellow fisherman on this forum. I try to go out when I can and I will make it a habit to posta report when I do go fishing. With that said, Jason allready told yall that the bait fish are little to none off the Destin pass but I'm sure they will be coming in soon. Also we didn't spot any cobia as we did look for them but we didn't patrol near the shoreline. I will keep my ears out if I hear anyone spotting cobia off the coast of Destin, once I hear of them starting their migration you can bet that I will be out there to get into a fight! 

Jason, Doug, and Tom I had a great time. Keep in touch with me on this forum and maybe we can get another trip in soon.:clap


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Jason, Heck of neat report and kudos on the pics...I was in need of a fish fix, even if it had to come vicariously. Thanks...BBob


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome report...glad ya'll had a good trip


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report Jason, it looks like ya'll had a good time.


----------



## finfinder44 (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice Report Jason...glad you all had a great trip, even thought you got a little wet on the ride back it's all in a days work.:clap

finfinder44

<{{{{{><}


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Good report and good :takephoto

Scott


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Good report . Thanks:clap


----------



## el pescador (Dec 17, 2007)

Good day on the water. I believe the fish in question is commonly referred to as a "white snapper" which is undoubtedly a name fishermen have chosen to console themselves though chasing reef fish of another color. I've never eaten them but I hear they are good. They are an excellent big grouper/AJ bait. The scientific name is the whitebone porgy.


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

That boat name is awesome and the graphic is very cool! Nice report as well.


----------



## fmitchell (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry, if I seem lost, but I do not reconize the art work. Would someone enlighten me. Also, great to see you guys having so much fun! Thank goodness it spring! Boat out in two weeks! 

P. S. Those white snapper are pretty much best used as bait unless they are of the larger size - 1 # or better - then they clean out enough to take up cooler space and be worthy of harvest.


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fmitchell (3/14/2008)*Sorry, if I seem lost, but I do not reconize the art work. Would someone enlighten me. Also, great to see you guys having so much fun! Thank goodness it spring! Boat out in two weeks!
> 
> P. S. Those white snapper are pretty much best used as bait unless they are of the larger size - 1 # or better - then they clean out enough to take up cooler space and be worthy of harvest.




As far as artwork, I'm not sure if you're referring to the graphic on the boat or the ID pics, but that sure is an awesome graphic on the boat. Make the fish an offer they cant refuse!


----------

